# Hello from an Audi Newbie



## hamiltonian (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi there. I just inherited a 2003 Audi A6 3.0L quattro, with about 65,000 miles, from my elderly parents. I had a quick question about timing belt service. 

Is there a recommended *time* interval for changing timing belts, or does only the mileage on the belt matter? The car is about 13 years old. I know that the timing belt was changed very early on in the car's life, due to some kind of warranty repair to the engine, but the timing belt must be at least 10 years old. 

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

hamiltonian said:


> Hi there. I just inherited a 2003 Audi A6 3.0L quattro, with about 65,000 miles, from my elderly parents. I had a quick question about timing belt service.
> 
> Is there a recommended *time* interval for changing timing belts, or does only the mileage on the belt matter? The car is about 13 years old. I know that the timing belt was changed very early on in the car's life, due to some kind of warranty repair to the engine, but the timing belt must be at least 10 years old.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help.


I own a VW and if the timing belt set up is similar to the VW i would say at about 80-90k to be on the safe side. These engines are "interference" so if the belt snaps you run the risk of causing damage to the valves. $$$$$$$$$$ :frowning::frowning::frowning::frowning::frowning:


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

I just found this http://forums.vwvortex.com/#/forumsite/21302/topics/7989858?page=1


----------

